# What Do Small Eels Attract?



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Was Using a Live Eel To Attract a GT!

I was fishing off a pier near some friends last summer & my buddies wife caught a small eel. So they gave it to me & i used it to try for something big. For several minutes the line was vibrating & it stopped. So i tried to bring the line in but it was like a ungiving rubber band. I figured the eel went into the reef so i waited it out & tried again. This time it slowly started to come in with tremendous weight added to the line. I was using an Okuma 12' Cedros Surf Rod w/an Azores Spinner.

I was amazed to see my bait in the mouth of a Leopard Eel. These eels only prey upon crustaceans, or so i thought. They have human like molars for teeth for crushing crabs, shrimp & lobster. I put together what most likely happen. The Leopard Eel found my bait & dragged it under a rock to start devouring it. That's why i was getting vibrations up the line to the lengthy long heavy pull that resulted in the eels being dislodged.

It was getting late so i let the 2 eels go after the Leopard released its grip.


----------

